# Royal Canin food



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Do any of you feed this to your babies. I bought the puppy33 for Gigi. She was on Eukinabia(sp) before that. I took her off of it because it caused runny poop. She did real well for a couple weeks on the new one, and now her runny poop is back. I have had her poop checked and the Vet says everything is fine. I sure wish I could figure out how to keep her poop solid. Any suggestions would be wonderful.
Thanks
Cindy


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Maybe check out this site: 

www.dogfoodanalysis.com

Maybe you can find a higher quality food in your price range. 


Royal Canin has corn gluten in it. Corn is high allergan grain for dogs. Also, you are spending money on a high amount of grains which are listed on the label as the second and fourth ingredients, corn and rice. If you get a higher quality food, it is well worth the money. Some good brands, many of which have "lifestage" food so you can feed it to puppies and adults: Wellness, Innova, Canidae, California Natural, Merrick, Organix. You can also try probiotics which help with digestion problems. Check out some of the earlier forum discussions on Spoiled Maltese and you'll find a bunch of great info.

If you do a google search on those premium foods, their websites all have store locators. Good luck with it!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> Do any of you feed this to your babies. I bought the puppy33 for Gigi. She was on Eukinabia(sp) before that. I took her off of it because it caused runny poop. She did real well for a couple weeks on the new one, and now her runny poop is back. I have had her poop checked and the Vet says everything is fine. I sure wish I could figure out how to keep her poop solid. Any suggestions would be wonderful.
> Thanks
> Cindy[/B]



Just a thought: How much are you feeding her? When Moxie was younger, like when we first got him around 12 weeks old, when we over fed him with treats, or even with his food he'd let us know by having runny poop. As soon as we cut back on the treats or his poop his poop would soldify. Also, are you giving her any other treats that could be causing the runs? Sometimes a chew like a flossie can do that..or just too much of it. Or a bully stick which is high in Fat. Especially for a puppies stomach. 

I'm not an expert, but from our experience that is what happened. Also when we give Moxie Canned food. We switched his food to Merrick..and tried giving him the can as well as the kibble to see if he would eat. ( he's a pain in the a$% eater) Anyway, his stool was softer after that canned food and after by mistake I gave him that crappy Little Ceasers once...that really made his poop runny.

Check the amounts. Usually on the bag is too much for our little guys. See if that changes anything.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm betting that it has to do with the corn in the food too. One of my pups has always had runny poo due to the corn in the food I think. I started giving him a teaspoon of plain yogurt mixed in with his breakfast a couple weeks ago and since then his stools have stiffened up quite a bit.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Madison has been on Royal Canin 33 with no problems since I got her. (My cat loves it, too. I can't keep him out of it!)


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Gigi is a very picky eater. I cannot find a treat that she will even consider. I boil chicken breast and give her that for treats when she earns them. She won't eat any kind of can food. I have tried every kind in the pet store. She only eats about 1/4 cup of her dry a day. I leave it out all the time for her because I am afraid she isn't getting enough. Now she loves chicken breast. I usually give her about a fourth a breast a day. 
Gigi will only eats very small kibbles. Thats why i liked the Royal Canin puppy33. Is the other ones you are talking about small kibbles?
Thanks for your input.
Cindy


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I use Canidae, and it makes Clifford's stool very firm. Also, have you tried Carnivore Crunch? Its a dehydrated treat of either chicken or beef. I use to use this on Cliffords food to get him to eat on a schedule. Here is the link for the crunch Carnivore Crunch


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Solid Gold makes a "wee bites" and California Naturals has a "small bites" dry food. 

What pet store do you use and what brands have you tried? 

The reason I am asking this is that there are different pet stores that carry different foods. Petsmart and Petco carry some premium food, but usually you will have to find a good premium food at an animal feed store or a local pet food shop. Most of the smaller pet shops that sell premium food sell all the ones mentioned, like Solid Gold, Innova, Canidae, California Naturals, Wellness, Nature's Variety, Merrick, etc. I understand about picky eaters, Nikki is very picky and won't touch kibble at all. I've gone through tons of food. Thank goodness my little pet food store has samples. :biggrin: You might have to try a bunch of new ones, unfortunately. 

We finally settled on using EVO canned food as Nikki's base food, and we mix it with California Naturals. But my vet wants me to NOT leave out kibble all the time (Nikki won't eat it anyway) and rotate food brands. I've mixed EVO with Castor and Pollux Organix, PetGuard Organic, Wellness, and several others I can't remember right now. I've no problems at all introducing new foods, as long as they are canned.

I suggest premium foods because some dogs can't tolerate certain foods, especially grains. Corn is not the best thing to feed a dog. If you get them on a good premium brand you might save money in the long run on allergy/skin issues.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

I googled the Canidae and found aplace that sells it 9 miles from here. I think that will be my next one to try. It would be nice if they had samples. I have about 100 pounds of uneaten dog food i n my garage. I wonder if the shelters take open dog foods? Does anyone know if the Canidae is small kibbles?
Thanks
Cindy


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> I googled the Canidae and found aplace that sells it 9 miles from here. I think that will be my next one to try. It would be nice if they had samples. I have about 100 pounds of uneaten dog food i n my garage. I wonder if the shelters take open dog foods? Does anyone know if the Canidae is small kibbles?
> Thanks
> Cindy[/B]


Canidae's kibbles are kind of round ball shaped, it was hard for Coby to eat them when he was teething so he didn't touch them. But now that he's done, he has no trouble eating them. He actually has to bite on them, while the smaller ones like the Castor Pollux Organix for puppies he practically swallows because they are tiny little pieces. I heard the shelters do take opened dog food bags, and also many food companies have a guarantee policy where if you your dog doesn't like the food or anything like that, you can return the uneaten portion of the bag back to the store for a full refund.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Castor and Pollux Organix dry food is not too big. I don't recommend the puppy food as it has a lot of soy.


----------

